# Solid Center Cockpit - Which One?



## maccauley123 (Sep 2, 2004)

Within the next 10 years my plan is for my wife and I to take at least 1 year off and sail from Maine down to the Caribbean. Hop from island to island as we feel like it then return home. The return may be a straight shot with a stop in Bermuda or back up the ICW. It is not the plan now but would like a boat that could cross the pond to do the Med or maybe do the South Pacific.

Between now and then I plan to continue to build my sailing skills and search for the right boat. I definitely want a Center Cockpit because I am convinced its layout with the aft deck and comfortable private aft cabin is what I want for the Admirals enjoyment. Don't want a fin keel, want to keep the draft low for the ICW and Bahamas. Other than that want a heavy, well built comfortable cruiser. Speed is not of the essence, a comfortable motion is more important.

I have narrowed my choices down to the following. Is there any reason I would not pick one of these or I should consider another boat? I expect my budget to be 100k or less, not including upgrades.
- Mariner 39
- Morgan OI 41
- Morgan 38CC
- Endeavour 40
- Corbin 39


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

maccauley123 said:


> Don't want a fin keel, want to keep the draft low for the ICW and Bahamas....
> 
> I have narrowed my choices down to the following. Is there any reason I would not pick one of these or I should consider another boat? I expect my budget to be 100k or less, not including upgrades.
> - Mariner 39
> ...


The only comment I have is general, regarding keel choice: There are plenty of fin-keeled boats that are compatible with cruising the Bahamas and the ICW. In fact, at least one of the boats on your list has a fin keel (Corbin 39). So, I would keep an open mind about keel type and focus more on draft.


----------



## maccauley123 (Sep 2, 2004)

Oops. Thanks John, should have checked my notes better.

You are correct, my main criteria is a draft that is compatible with the ICW and Bahamas and my home cruising waters around Maine which can get shallow.


----------



## dongreerps (May 14, 2007)

Jeanneau 42CC available in both deep and shallow draft version.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Of your list I like the Corbin best and Mariner next. I don't like any of the others for the offshore stuff. If you can deal with another couple of feet....look at Whitby or Brewer 42's and Tayana42's.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Of your list I like the Corbin best and Mariner next. I don't like any of the others for the offshore stuff. If you can deal with another couple of feet....look at Whitby or Brewer 42's and Tayana42's.


DOubt you would get a Tayana 42 for under 100k... maybe a t37, but not a center cockpit then.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A lot of those boats would be in less than ideal condition, given a $100k budget limit.


----------



## maccauley123 (Sep 2, 2004)

SailDog, I understand these may need some work which is not a problem. My only requirement is that they be structurally sound. My current boat is in need of work so I am learning a lot through that process.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

You could look into one of the Oceanis series Beneteaus. They were CC. The money may be an issue. I do not think you need a bluewater boat for that area of cruising. My opinion. 

The Morgan OI is pretty comfortable down below. You could also look at a Islander Freeport, 41.

I personally would either find a way to come up with more money or go for an aft cockpit and a newer production boat. You could get a nice Catalina 36 for those numbers. Bene makes some nice ones too. I would say spend more money on a newer boat that will give you less problems and hopefully require less work?? I don't know, I am not trying to redirect you. I like the CC's too... a lot. They really add a lot to comfort for living aboard. 

Good luck in your serach. THere is a Freeport for sale (at least it was for sale, not sure if it still is) two slips down from me. I have been aboard her. Comfortable boats down below... but I can see where someone could let their maintenance fall off and they would turn into a money pit.

- CD


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

I really like the Corbin 39, but it's not so shallow, and they have a following in the $100K-plus range.

The Morgan OI is a good choice, because there's a lot of cosmetically compromised ones out there. They don't sail so well, I think, but are comfortable and good on stowage.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

CD...you are correct...I missed the $100k budget. You might get a whitby for that $$. 
On the other hand *"the return may be a straight shot with a stop in Bermuda or back up the ICW. It is not the plan now but would like a boat that could cross the pond to do the Med or maybe do the South Pacific."
*...says he needs a bluewater boat and the Catalina/Morgan, Morgan and Endeavor CLEARLY do not qualify and the Mariner is suspect.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Doubt he'd find a Brewer for that budget, but a Whitby is possible. I personally like the Whitby's.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Ya gotta be careful with the Whitby's...some used a screw/adhesive deck to hull joint and others used standard bolts. I'd want one with bolts!


----------



## maccauley123 (Sep 2, 2004)

I think I know the answer to this but how far would one take in an Irwin 38 or Gulfstar 41 Center Cockpit. From what I can tell from pictures they have a nice layout and the price is unbeatable. I suspect the price indicates the quality I would get. No farther than coastal cruising hops and then around the Bahamas?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

For that scenerio, you'd want a shallow draft, good ventilation, a roomy interior, and comfortable cockpit/deck space.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

mac...re: irwin38/gulfstar41...correct.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> For that scenerio, you'd want a shallow draft, good ventilation, a roomy interior, and comfortable cockpit/deck space.


My opinion is that is what he needs anyways. You CAN make the jump to Bermuda in a production boat... been done many times. I would not want to go to the med in it, though... but if that is on your definite destiation list, ship it via yachtwise and buy the boat that will be the best fit for the 99% of what you are definitey going to do, not the 1% of what you MIGHT do.

- CD


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

6 days...open ocean...Bermuda is not coastal...and it is out of range of the reliable weather forecast so you have to take what you get at some point. Then throw in the Gulfstream on top. 
This requires a blue water boat for safety sake. Yes...because it is "only" 6 days, many production boats have made it. Now do you want to talk about the 3 45'+ bluwater boats that were caught out off bermuda a few months back and were lost or abandoned? 

If a lightly built, CC boat is what he can afford...he needs to alter his cruising goals OR understand that they carry significant risk above what most world cruisers would accept....OR buy a different boat.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> If a lightly built, CC boat is what he can afford...he needs to alter his cruising goals OR understand that they carry significant risk above what most world cruisers would accept....OR buy a different boat.


THAT I agree with. And this is moving out onto a sidenote/hijack, but would YOU have a problem taking a Catalina 380+ to Bermuda? Just you and your wife? You are an experienced sailor... good time offshore... would YOU do it?

What percentage, in your opinion, is the captain and what percentage is the boat?

- B


----------



## maccauley123 (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks all, great information.

Given my budget, and within 10 years hopefully can do a little more, I have revised my list. With the desire to go offshore some day and the peace of mind a bluewater capable boat provides my preferred are:
- Corbin 39
- Whitby 42
- Tayana 42
- Peterson 44 (a little above my size limit but came across this also and seems bluewater capable)

If money is an issue then would go for these boats and stick to coast/island hopping.
- Morgan OI 41
- Gulfstar 41
- Irwin 38


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

mac,
The Passport 40 would be a good candidate also.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

maccauley123 said:


> Thanks all, great information.
> 
> Given my budget, and within 10 years hopefully can do a little more, I have revised my list. With the desire to go offshore some day and the peace of mind a bluewater capable boat provides my preferred are:
> - Corbin 39
> ...


And the Islander Freeport 41 for coastal.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

CD....the C38 is a "semi" bluewater boat and built and designed differently than most catalinas. I would feel pretty comfortable doing it on one of those...but it is not a center cockpit like he wants nor are many of the other capable bluewater boats he could get for his budget. But being a CC fan I understand and agree not to compromise on this issue!! 

Mac...the Peterson 44 is indeed a BW boat bu usually about $50k above your budget. If you get up in that $$ range then you could add. Hylas44 and Liberty458 and the Tayana42. 
To your coastal list you should add the Irwin41 &43, the Pearson422 (well built! but scarce.) and Endeavors.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Now that I think about it I'm not sure the Passport has a CC version. Does anyone know?


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

You definitely should consider the Whitby 42. You can get one for under $100,000 (I just checked Yachtworld and there are several under that price, some as low as $75,000). I'm sure the big difference on price is condition and equipment.

I have some experience with this boat. A good friend has one, I sailed her to Bermuda, and have spent a fair amount of time on her over the years. It's an incredibly comfortable boat, lots of room, and she's got a very forgiving, easy and comfortable motion. Plus, I think the draft is 5' (she's a full keeler). The aft berth is huge, it's a walk over and a walk through (a nice feature in my view). Plus, they're built like the proverbial brick ****house. (I've not heard of the problem Cam mentioned about some boats having screwed hull to deck joints; check that, as I would avoid those and go with a boat whose deck is through bolted.) The ketch rig also is very nice for short handed cruising, as it's versatile, the sails are smaller, the rig is less tall (it's a very ICW friendly boat). The tankage is enormous, the engine room is large. Just generally a very good cruiser.

Here's the downside, which shouldn't be so surprising. They're old at this point. That means the condition is likely to be less than optimal. If it's been refit and is in good condition, it likely will be a little above your price range. You might be willing to make that trade (I would), but that's your call obviously. On the other hand, an older one that's not in the best shape and is out of date equipment-wise certainly will be well within your stated price range, and if you're willing to put in the sweat equity you can get a great value. Also, these are not light air boats. Once the wind is up a bit she'll get going like a freight train, but you'll need some wind to make that happen. Likewise, she's not the most weatherly boat you'll find. All in all, I think these are excellent cruisers and present tremendous value.

Good luck,

DG


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I'm wrong...it is not screw fastened...pop-rivets. Bolts were an option. 
"One of those details not particularly to my liking is Whitby's liberal use of pop-rivets as a means of fastening structural components. Even the deck-to-hull joint of most Whitby 42s is fastened with pop-rivets, fiberglass and resin. Some 42s were built with the deck-to-hull joint completely through bolted--my preferred method. Whitby offered this as an option at an extra cost. I will admit many Whitby 42s have made significant offshore passages, and I am not aware of any catastrophic structural failures."
Full review: http://www.boatus.com/jackhornor/sail/Whitby42.asp


----------



## maccauley123 (Sep 2, 2004)

The Whitby 42 is definitely at the top of my list. It is a boat I was not aware of until now and based on what I have read here and elsewhere it seems just about perfect. Now I just need to get on one to see if the Admiral and I like how she feels. It certainly sounds like she would have the construction and sailing characteristics I am looking for.

Thanks all, would not have even considered this boat without your help.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Mac...don't forget the Brewer42...it is the Whitby better made...with the market the way it is...you might just find a deal on one:
http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list.../core/listing/boatDetails.jsp&boat_id=1699052


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Maccauley,

Here is a good review of the Mariner 39, in case you hadn't seen it:

http://www.cruisingworld.com/boats-...-39-well-found-and-family-friendly-52245.html


----------



## bounor (Feb 17, 2008)

I Own A Corbin Center Cockpit Mk2.
I Crossed The Atlantic And Navigate In The Med With Her.
It's A Very Confortable, Secure And Safe For Two Inboard.
Unfortunatly Cause Health Problem, I Have To Sell It.
The Corbin Is A Good Choice
Bounor


----------

